# Does "melted" honey crystallize again?



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

One beekeeper told me that once honey crystallizes, if you liquefy it, then it will not crystallize again. Is that true? Does honey only crystallize once?


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

The hotter you get it, tbe longer it will take, but it will eventually set up again.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I put the crystalized honey containers in my car in the parking lot during the day and it turns the honey back to liquid post-haste.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I never heat honey above 120 degrees to keep in classified Raw honey. 115 degrees for 24 hours will re-liquefy a bottle completely. But the answer to your question is Yes it will eventually crystallize again. But then is just makes it easier to spread on your toast.


----------

